# Bei jedem Start von uplay und anno2205 soll ich das Admin Passwort eingeben...



## Lost-Wolf (24. November 2015)

OS: Win10 Pro
Benutzer: Standard Benutzer (kein Administrator)

Ich habe von der Anno2205 DVD den uplay launcher und das eigentliche Spiel installiert.

Nun verlangt aber uplay beim starten immer die Eingabe des Administrator Passwortes und wenn ich dann Anno starten will soll ich es noch einmal eingeben...
Gebe ich dieses aber nicht ein funktioniert trotzdem alles.
Kann man diese Meldung für nur diese Anwendung irgendwie unterdrücken?

Komischerweise hat bei der Installation von uplay dieses auch nur im Startmenü vom Admin einen Ordner erstellt. Anno hingegen nur bei mir.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (24. November 2015)

Hat keiner ein ähnliches Problem mit uplay?

Könnte ich dieses deinstallieren ohne anno neu installieren zu müssen?


----------

